# Anybody gone after that 20% off a single item at Spirit from Little Caesars?



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Just curious. It popped up on my facebook today and its on their website...

http://www.littlecaesars.com/


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

I know spirit has a 20% coupon that expires until 10/31. But this one probably works too.


Here is a link for the 20% off coupon from spirit. I've used like 3 of them so far and they work. 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view10/spirithalloween.com (just google "spirit halloween coupon 2011" it'll show up)


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a printable coupon but you can use it online "emailty" is the code for online purchases.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Trace said:


> It is a printable coupon but you can use it online "emailty" is the code for online purchases.


That worked great! Thanks!


----------

